# Model 19-6 Ejector Rod.



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Smith M19-6 with a 2.5 inch barrel. I'm having a gunsmith change the barrel out with a 4 inch. I need to get a longer ejector rod and pin. I understand there is a old style and new style. I'm assuming!, that since its a 19-6 that I will need a new style? Also besides the rod and pin is there anything else that needs to be changed out?

Thanks!


----------

